# Shows you loved when you were a kid



## Thin_Ice_77 (Apr 18, 2009)

Me and a couple of friends were discussing this the other day and I thought it might be an interesting topic. Which kids shows did you used to watch and wish that they were back on now. My favourites were always-

Rosie and Jim 



FUCKING PINGU! 

 

Go!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm sure willing to bet a cigar that everybody in here forgot about this epic show of the 80's


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2009)

holy shit! i was gonna make a thread like this. sneaky bastard beat me to it.

Ironman, Phantom 2020, Fantastic 4, Xmen, Count Duckula, Jem (I think that's what it was called... With the chick rockstars???), Batman (the bam, pow, boom one!), The Extremely Mental Misadventures of Ed Grimley, Wait Til Your Father Gets Home, The Wonder Years, Happy Days... I watched alot of TV as a kid


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't know if I'd call them kid's shows, but some of my favorites included Knight Rider, Home Improvement, and MacGyver.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 18, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> MacGyver.



Man I miss that so much


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 18, 2009)

Thundercats
Dungeons and Dragons
Transformers
Are You Afraid of the Dark?
Rugrats
Rocko's Modern Life
Ren and Stimpy
All the old Warner Bros cartoons
X Men
Spiderman
Batman:TAS
Phantom 2020
The early Power Rangers stuff.
Birdman.
Space Ghost.
Skeleton Warriors
Dexter's Laboratory
Earthworm Jim

And Hufschmid, I do indeed remember that show...


I still watch waaaaaay too much kids' tv...


----------



## Groff (Apr 18, 2009)

Hung out in the woods with stuffed animals... Hmmm... FURRY!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 18, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Thundercats
> Dungeons and Dragons
> Transformers
> Are You Afraid of the Dark?
> ...


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 18, 2009)

Samurai Pizza Cats
Biker Mice from Mars
DragonBall Z
Pokemon
X Men
Rockos Modern Life
Captain Planet
Felix The Cat


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2009)

Dragonball Z
Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers
Ninja Turtles
SWAT Kats
Rocko's Modern Life
Aaaaah! Real Monsters
Dexter's Lab
Pokemon

And a whole bunch of other shows


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 19, 2009)

The Adventures of Pete and Pete
Rocko's Modern Life
Are You Afraid of the Dark
Doug


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> The Adventures of Pete and Pete
> Rocko's Modern Life
> Are You Afraid of the Dark
> Doug





and are you afraid of the dark was the shit... "dr. vink... with a vuh vuh vuh..."


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


>




wasn't there a thread on here about that one a week or two ago? that show looks awesome. i was JUST born that year though


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2009)

I love that video

Also, can anyway explain to me why Pete and Pete was so great. I remember watching it as a kid and always going "Why the fuck am I still watching this?"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

ARTIE!!!! The strongest man...

IN THE WOOOOOORLD!!!! That and Paper Cut. Oh and he was like 12 and had a sweet tattoo. I still don't understand how he pulled that off.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> wasn't there a thread on here about that one a week or two ago? that show looks awesome. i was JUST born that year though



I dont know, I wasnt actually even born then  I thought i'd just post it to scare people.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

haha. i think that shit is pretty cool. a little creepy for children though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats why they didn't let them actually play it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

oh it was never aired? lame... they should bring it back now. i'd watch that shit.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 19, 2009)

MFB said:


> I love that video
> 
> Also, can anyway explain to me why Pete and Pete was so great. I remember watching it as a kid and always going "Why the fuck am I still watching this?"



Pure twisted brilliance!

I'd forgotten about 'Real Monsters'!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

^real monsters was the shiznit! i forgot all about that one too!


----------



## sami (Apr 19, 2009)

-When I was 6 years old (1981), they showed an anime Belle & Sebastian on Nickelodeon (I never realized Belle & Sebastian was an anime until this thread.)

-When I was in 5th grade, a TV station in Dallas TX showed the anime Starblazers.

-When I was 9, the original Transformers came out.

-Then in 1990 when I hit 9th grade, someone let me borrow Fist of the North Star on VHS. I went apeshit for anime after that!


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 20, 2009)

Rosie and Jim used to creep me out, didn't like it. Still don't.

I used to have a video of Watch With Mother when I was, I guess, about 4. This was on it:

Internet Archive: Details: Watch with Mother - Rag, Tag and Bobtail


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 20, 2009)

- Spiderman
- Batman
- Prince of Bel Air
- King of Queens
- Star Trek: Enterprise 
uhm...
- Dragonball
- Scooby Doo
and some I don't even now the name from 
I used to watch english cartoons on cartoon network @ my grandma's house


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2009)

did anyone ever see that horrible show "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes"?


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 20, 2009)

Some favorites off the top of my head:

Silverhawks
Voltron
GI Joes
He-Man
Lonestar
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Transformers
Hey Dude
You can't do that on television
Guts!
David the Gnome
Whatever that show was where you would play in a real life video game. 
Legends of the hidden temple
Pirates of Dark Water
American Gladiators (the original, the remake was good for one season, second season was terrible, due in large part that they "gladiator" they made was good at only 1 event). 


My sister brought me a pirated set of the Thundercats from Iraq when she was there, and watching it as an adult, it's terrible. I'm afraid all of those other shows would be equally lousy now that I'm grown.


----------



## Randy (Apr 20, 2009)

EXO-Squad


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2009)

Randy said:


> EXO-Squad



i feel like i've seen that show but i don't remember shit about it.


----------



## Labrie (Apr 20, 2009)

Magic School Bus
Mr. Dress Up
Recess
Pinky and the Brain
Animaniacs which had the most awesome "Good Idea Bad Idea"



"Good idea: Playing catch with your grandfather. Bad idea: Playing catch WITH your grandfather."


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2009)

good idea bad idea = awesome!


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone remember the anime Outlaw Star? I remember always playing with LEGOs during that show

Adding to my list :

American Gladiators
Figure It Out!
Outlaw Star
Legends of The Hidden Temple
Fresh Prince of Bel-Air

and of course : Boy Meets World


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2009)

Boy Meets World! hell yeah! And it was impossible to not love American Gladiators.


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2009)

Best part of BMW (ahaha, not intentional) was Topanga, and she still hasn't aged one bit


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2009)

MFB said:


> Best part of BMW (ahaha, not intentional) was Topanga, and she still hasn't aged one bit



Topanga was FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE. I need that in my life. That or Rachel Ray. Hahahahaha


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 20, 2009)

Randy said:


> EXO-Squad



I remember I saved up my allowance and bought an Exo-Squad toy when I was a kid. By the time I saved up enough for another one, there weren't any on the shelves (did that show even make it a season?). I remember I had the commander/lieutenant TJ something as a toy. It was an awesome toy.


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 20, 2009)

Mysterious Cities of Gold
Transformers (the original series all the rest are crap!)
G.I. JOE
Bravestarr
Real Ghostbusters
Thundercats
Visionaries
It's not a kid's show but I got to give a mention to late 80's early 90's WWF/WCW I used to love watching the Ultimate Warrior as a kid plus he had such an awesome theme tune!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 20, 2009)

Beast Wars
Transformers


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 24, 2009)

a bunch that have already been mentioned, plus:

Star Trek: The Next Generation
Rocket Robin Hood
Ghostwriter

My folks didn't like me watching anything remotely violent, so i ended up watching tons of Disney related cartoons (Darkwing Duck, Talespin etc.)

of, and +1000000000000 for Dexter's lab, Rocko's Modern life, and most WB and Nikelodeon shows



Groff said:


> Hung out in the woods with stuffed animals... Hmmm... FURRY!




That log he crawls that he always crawled through at the beginning looked extremely cramped didn't it?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 24, 2009)

Beakman's World!!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 24, 2009)

ROBOTECH

Voltron
GI Joe
He-Man
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Transformers
Airwolf
The Wizard
Dungeons and Dragons
A-Team
Macguyver
The Highwaymen


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 24, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> ROBOTECH
> 
> Voltron
> GI Joe
> ...


Oh, shit! 

And Thundarr the Barbarian to that list, and maybe Spider-Man and his Amazing Friends, and you got me.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I'm sure willing to bet a cigar that everybody in here forgot about this epic show of the 80's




Dude!  I can still sing that song, and as soon as I saw the vid, heard the music in my head. Didn't even need to watch it.


----------



## liamh (Apr 24, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Beast Wars


Oh, bloody hell, I forgot all about this program, I used to watch it religiously


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 24, 2009)

I really disliked anything Disney as a kid(still do!) but I just remembered how much I love this.........




Chip'N'Dale FTW!  They still crack me up now and the videogame was pretty sweet too.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 24, 2009)

liamh said:


> Oh, bloody hell, I forgot all about this program, I used to watch it religiously



 I _loved_ it  Tried watching it recently... somehow it had lost its magic


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 28, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I really disliked anything Disney as a kid(still do!) but I just remembered how much I love this.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I loved that show.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 28, 2009)

Reading Rainbow


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 28, 2009)

Duck Tales. That was another great one, and a classic video game for the NES I might add.


----------



## MFB (Apr 29, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Duck Tales. That was another great one, and a classic video game for the NES I might add.



I bought a Ducktales t-shirt a little under a year ago. It's classic for only being a $7 shirt


----------



## TruthDose (Oct 1, 2009)

Damn, nostalgia....


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 1, 2009)

from my real early youth : Zectron, goldorak, capitaine flame, Albator (captain harlock saga), jayce et les compagnons de la lumiere, san ku kai

from my teens : Dragon ball, dragon ball Z, saint saya, Hokuto no ken shiro (fist of the north star) ghost in the shell


----------



## jymellis (Oct 1, 2009)

mr. rogers
the littles
he-man
transformers
go-bots
muscle men
M.A.S.K.
mr. belvedere
the little rascals
3 stooges
scooby-doo
punky brewster ( i still have the hots for soleil moon-frye)
C.H.I.P.S.
the fall guy
G.U.T.S.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 1, 2009)

Macross / Robotech (didn't matter then)
Voltes V
Daimos
M.A.S.K
Thundercats
Silver Hawks
Dino Riders
Starblazers
Transformers (original gens 1-4)
TMNT (got caught with the Ninja Turtle trend like everybody else at the time)
Hokuto No Ken (the old film)
All the Warner Bros Looney tunes cartoons
McGuyver
Married with Children
Duck Tales (the NES games were indeed fantastic too)
Captain N the Game Master 
Appleseed
Rugrats
Voltron (Lions/Vehicles, didn't matter both were awesome)
Mobile Suit Gundam (though appreciate it a lot more now)
He-Man 
Mighty Orbots
Captain Planet
Dragon Ball /Z, not GT though. 
Random shoddy Tagalog translations of Super Sentai shows (Bio-Man, Shyder or whatever the hell they were )
A pup named Scooby Doo (much funnier than the original)
The Flinstone Kids (see above)
Samurai Pizza Cats
Animaniacs

And whatever that Space Cowboys cartoon was (the one where one had a bionic arm, and a beastmaster named Goose). 

I could go on forever here.


----------



## moshwitz (Oct 1, 2009)

Sup?

Wow some good stuff listed so far. I'm sure only a handfull will remember some of these...Some of these were not kid shows, but I was a little strange, and sometimes on a different curve then others  .Damn I feel old 

The Addams Family
Ultraman
Specterman
The Twilight Zone
The Great Space Coaster
Johnny Sakko and his Flying Robot 
Space Giants
Doctor Who(still on though)
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Faulty Towers
Dave Allen At large
Battle Of The Planets 
That's Incredible
The Three stooges

sooooo many memories I haven't thought of in Years 

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## Deconstruct (Oct 1, 2009)

Zoids. period.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 1, 2009)

Dragonball Z <still watch ALOT of it (Note the avatar and sig pic..)
AHH! Real Monsters
2 Stupid Dogs
Ren & Stimpy
Pinky & The Brain
The Flea
Dragon Tales < HAHAHA i laugh..
Animaniacs

Thats pretty much all i can think of..
And for those that loved dragonball z as a kid..
I haz syte 4 u..

www.watch-dragonball-z.com 
And if you get bored with loading every episode on that.. theres a torrent for all the Z episodes..
And a torrent for the 13 movies as well!!


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 17, 2009)

The Original Spiderman Cartoon
Speed Racer
Loony Tunes 
Star Trek
Lost in Space
Space 1999
Starblazers
Ultraman
G Force/Battle of the Planets 
Addams Family
Land of the Lost
Superfriends

ya Im old


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

Top Cat


----------



## Arminius (Oct 17, 2009)

Deconstruct said:


> Zoids. period.



oh yeah


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 17, 2009)

Doctor Who
Space 1999
The Professionals
The Young Ones
Faulty Towers
Joe 90/Thunderbirds/Insert Jerry Anderson series here
Dungeons and Dragons
Dangermouse 
Robin of Sherwood

Probably loads more but those were probably the ones that lasted any length of time.


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 17, 2009)

Knight Rider
A-Team
Duck Tales
Darkwing Duck
Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs
Real Ghostbusters

and loads more.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 17, 2009)

tiger shark
street frogs
3 2 1 contact
the electric company
david the gnome
conan the adventurer
exo squad
snorks
smurfs

i have hundreds...


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 18, 2009)

This is a great list so far. But nobody mentioned Captain Bucky O'Hare!!!

YouTube - Bucky O'Hare Intro

I still don't know how to post youtube vids on here, can somebody PM me with that info?


----------



## conorreich (Oct 18, 2009)

Im really surprised nobody mentioned Centurions....


----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2009)

conorreich said:


> Im really surprised nobody mentioned Centurions....



Dude, I thank you SO MUCH for this. As a kid I only saw one episode and never knew what the fuck it's name was but after a quick Google, it was Centurions!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 18, 2009)

nobody mentions JEM? lol


----------



## windu (Oct 18, 2009)

beast wars
animaniacs
all of looney toons
tom and jerry
dragon ball z
STREET SHARKS!
very first power rangers
attack of the killer tomatos
freakazoid
courage the cowardly dog (which is still think is the weirdest scarist show every!, seriously, imagine living in that world!!! i couldnt do it!)
fresh prince of bel air!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## -mouse- (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter's labratory
powerpuff girls
spongebob
ed, edd, and eddy
being like, 8 when it first came out, i thought family guy was hilarious.
dragonball z
sailor moon


----------



## robotsatemygma (Nov 2, 2009)

Massive list starting now...
Earthworm Jim
Freakazoid
Ed, Edd, and Eddie
Powerpuff Girls
Dexter's Lab
Dragon Ball Z
Gundam Wing
Ronin Warriors
Pete and Pete
Are You Afraid of the Dark
Doug
AHHH We are Monsters
Angry Beavers
Rocko's Modern Life
Animaniacs
Batman
Tiny Toons
Bobby's World
Life with Louie
Taz (Blah Blah Blah, Yakkady Schmackady)
Boy Meets World
South Park
and
Mystery Science Theater 3000

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Earthworm Jim was a show???? I had no freakin' clue...

By the way every single show in your list kicked ass 

I dunno if anyone said it yet but "You Can't Say (or was it "Do"?) That On Television" (the one where every time you say "I don't know" you get slimed), Welcome Freshman and Mr. Wizard were all awesome too...


----------



## pink freud (Nov 2, 2009)

Rocko's Modern Life
Ren & Stimpy 
Angry Beavers
Ahh! Real Monsters
Animaniacs
Young Batman (or whatever it was called)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 2, 2009)

Duck Tales


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 2, 2009)

Courage the Cowardly Dog, Dragon Ball Z, and Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 2, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Courage the Cowardly Dog, Dragon Ball Z,


----------



## robotsatemygma (Nov 3, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ Earthworm Jim was a show???? I had no freakin' clue...
> 
> By the way every single show in your list kicked ass
> 
> I dunno if anyone said it yet but "You Can't Say (or was it "Do"?) That On Television" (the one where every time you say "I don't know" you get slimed), Welcome Freshman and Mr. Wizard were all awesome too...



It was and it was awesome!!! Something about evil maniacal cats and goldfish were strangely appealing. 

You Can't Say That on Television was awesome from what I remember. Didn't it have Dave Collier from Full House on it? Cut it out seems familiar. 

Oh I forgot to put Salute Your Shorts on that list! DOH!!!


----------



## conorreich (Nov 3, 2009)

pink freud said:


> Young Batman (or whatever it was called)



batman beyond?


i was a huge fan of the 90's batman carton as well as batman beyond.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> It was and it was awesome!!! Something about evil maniacal cats and goldfish were strangely appealing.
> 
> You Can't Say That on Television was awesome from what I remember. Didn't it have Dave Collier from Full House on it? Cut it out seems familiar.
> 
> Oh I forgot to put Salute Your Shorts on that list! DOH!!!


Solute Your Shorts was money. And I used to watch Jem and Count Duckula


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2009)

oh Rupert and Little Bear were awesome too


----------



## synrgy (Nov 3, 2009)

Some of you guys are mentioning shows that didn't come out in the States until I was almost 20, like Dragonball Z. Way to prematurely make me feel old as dirt. 

In no particular order, as per usual:
Transformers
Go-Bots
GI Joe
Scooby motherfucking Doo
You Can't Do That On Television
Double Dare
Captain Power and the Soldiers of the Future
M.A.S.K
Star Trek the Next Generation
He Man and the Masters of the Universe
Camp Candy
Eek the Cat
Bobby's World
Hey Dude
K.I.D.S Incorporated
the Electric Company
Are You Afraid of The Dark
the Adventures of Pete and Pete
WWF wrestling (back in the days of Andre the Giant, Hulk Hogan, Ultimate Warrior, etc.)
C.O.P.S (the bat shit crazy cartoon, not the reality TV show)
Shirt Tails
Alf
Scooby Doo
Flinstones
Mr Rogers
Alvin & the Chipmunks
Tale
Berenstein Bears
Captain N: the Game Master
Care Bears
Duck Tales
Chip N Dale's Rescue Rangers
the Centurions
Captain Caveman
Pee Wee's Playhouse
Winnie the Pooh
Fat Albert & the Cosby Kids
the Cosby Show
Garfield & Friends
the Real Ghostbusters
Hulk Hogan's Rockin' Wrestling
Inspector motherfucking Gadget, bitches!
Jetsons
Robotech
Mighty Mouse
Looney Tunes
Animaniacs
Tiny Toon Adventures
Muppet Babies
the New Adventures of Johnny Quest
Paddington Bear
Popeye
Babar
Richie Rich

*edit* Can't believe I forgot Thundercats and Silverhawks.

Honestly, I could do this for days. The list just goes on and on and on and on...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2009)

^ 

Eek the Cat??? Oh shit... I remember that! AND you know the Centurions... You're officially the coolest person I know.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 3, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^
> 
> Eek the Cat??? Oh shit... I remember that! AND you know the Centurions... You're officially the coolest person I know.



Eek the Cat had an *awesome* guitar riff for it's intro music. I loved that shit.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 4, 2009)

This is an awesome thread. I miss all of those old shows (especially rockos modern life). It seems like all of these new cartoons are garbage compared to the old ones. Nickelodeon cant seem to keep new shows going for more than two seasons anymore. I think they should just go back to showing the old ones. They were more entertaining. They will get older people looking for nostalgia to watch, and younger kids will watch because they have never seen the shows before and they were awesome.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 5, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> This is an awesome thread. I miss all of those old shows (especially rockos modern life). It seems like all of these new cartoons are garbage compared to the old ones. Nickelodeon cant seem to keep new shows going for more than two seasons anymore. I think they should just go back to showing the old ones. They were more entertaining. They will get older people looking for nostalgia to watch, and younger kids will watch because they have never seen the shows before and they were awesome.



There is a gem amongst the new-ish stuff that I quite like even though I'm about 20 years ahead of it's target audience. Have you seen Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends? That's a great cartoon. 

I totally get what you're saying, though. I'd say there's a LOT more value in something like 3-2-1-Contact! or the Electric Company than in something like Dora the Explorer...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 5, 2009)

^ Foster's is amazing.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_IlsPypwZs


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 5, 2009)

I think Chowder and The marvelous misadventures of Flapjack are the two best new kids show's that've been put out in a while.
I love how... experimental/avant garde (that's the best way to describe it) episodes of Chowder play out.
Other than that we need back all the old stuff
Rockos Modern Life
The adventures of pete and pete
Angry beavers
Catdog
The original rugrats (although all grown up isn't that bad)
etc.
Long live the 90's!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 5, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> ^ Foster's is amazing.



I read a fan comic one time where in the end it was the girl in a coma  and the show was her dream lol


----------



## synrgy (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy shit..

I can't believe I got through that whole list and forgot:

REN AND STIMPY.

There's a ton of others I forgot too, though. mostly from the 90's as I think I pretty much covered the 80's in the big post. Saturday morning FOX stuff, like Tazmania and X-Men and stuff.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2009)

did anyone else watch The Extremely Mental Misadventures of Ed Grimley?


----------



## minusthemonkey (Nov 5, 2009)

Only one mention of Superfriends? I lived for that shit. Every idiotic, puerile, poorly draw minute of it. I loved them all, year after year, in all the ever increasingly bizarre iterations.

Although Challenge of the Super Friends was my favourite, you can't really beat the first season where Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman and, inexplicably, Aquaman, hung out with a pair of kids and their more-intelligent-than-either-of-them dog. Who knew the Batmobile had a back seat just for touting around random teenagers? Pure geek joy watching this stuff.



Speaking of geeky joy: "The New Adventures of Batman"

So unbelievably awesome. I loved how, even in the opener, Batmite was like some terrible afterthought they threw in at the last minute.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2009)

oh hell yea!!!!


----------



## synrgy (Nov 5, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> did anyone else watch The Extremely Mental Misadventures of Ed Grimley?


 
Yes. The topic is 'shows you loved', not 'shows you wish you could forget'.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 5, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> I read a fan comic one time where in the end it was the girl in a coma  and the show was her dream lol


I'm pretty sure I know what you're talking about, and if not then I saw a different one, but in the one I saw, the girl was autistic and everything on the show was what was going on in her head while she stared at this little snowglobe that had the "fosters house" in it. Her grandmother watched after her, which in the show was the old lady. I thought it was pretty fucking awesome.
EDIT: and if anyone could find this and give it to me/post it in here, I would appreciate it beyond belief (also a decent show that I liked when I was a kid  )


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 5, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Eek the Cat had an *awesome* guitar riff for it's intro music. I loved that shit.


 
And it had sweeps in the end!  Great show.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 5, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Holy shit..
> 
> I can't believe I got through that whole list and forgot:
> 
> ...



Holy shit i have not seen that show in forever! I _loved_ Ren and Stimpy. And Angry motherfucking Beavers! Coolest shows ever.

So far as modern shows go, i really like Fairly Oddparents  That show's classic


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2009)

i don't remember the song


----------



## synrgy (Nov 5, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i don't remember the song


 
I haven't found a link that has the song without the voice-overs and sound effects that went with the animation, but this should help jog your memory:

Eek the Cat Theme Song


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Yes. The topic is 'shows you loved', not 'shows you wish you could forget'.



I loved that show. I never understood his love for paprika, though.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Nov 6, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I haven't found a link that has the song without the voice-overs and sound effects that went with the animation, but this should help jog your memory:
> 
> Eek the Cat Theme Song



For no apparent reason, all that brought to mind was "Battle of the Planets". Totally random, I know, but how bad ass was "Battle of the Planets"?


----------



## fretninjadave (Nov 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I'm sure willing to bet a cigar that everybody in here forgot about this epic show of the 80's





Man this takes me back.



All_¥our_Bass;1476152 said:


> Beakman's World!!


 

I'm with you on this


----------



## TomParenteau (Nov 6, 2009)

Partridge Family


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 8, 2009)

Let's see if I can remember most of them. I loved so many shows as a kid, I'm sure I'll forget a few. 

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers
Ren and Stimpy
Salute Your Shorts
Sonic the Hedgehog
Doug
Rocko's Modern Life
Rugrats
Earthworm Jim
American Gladiators
Batman: The Animated Series
Spiderman: The Animated Series
Animaniacs
Pinky and the Brain
Legends of the Hidden Temple 
Are You Afraid of the Dark
AAH! Real Monsters


----------



## ErykaDaemons (Dec 6, 2009)

Its unfathomable that no one has mentioned Tales From the Crypt. I was obsessed with the Crypt Keeper


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 31, 2009)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers
Beetle Borgs
Swatkats
Dragon Ball (then Dragonball Z etc.)
Dinoriders (but they weren't on for long for some reason)
The Mask
The Herculoids
Wacky Races
Godzilla: The Series


----------



## pink freud (Jan 1, 2010)

I wish they had shows like this when I was young, I probably would have ended up a more well functioning member of society:


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 1, 2010)

Probably need a NSFW tag on that one ^ Could be better, they could be christmas critters.


----------



## IDLE (Jan 1, 2010)

Farscape and the Star Treks were my favorites.




Awesome theme songs. Muppets plus sci-fi, what more could you want?


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 5, 2010)

Silverhawks, Thundercats, Transformers, GI Joe, Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors, Visionaries, Sledgehammer!, Captain Power (i had the toy for it), Robotech (!!!!). Dangard Ace, Starblazers, Space Kateers, Grandizer.....

I got out of going to church on Sundays because Robotech aired both Saturday and Sunday and I didn't want to miss an episode.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 5, 2010)

canuck brian said:


> Silverhawks, Thundercats, Transformers, GI Joe, Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors, Visionaries, Sledgehammer!, Captain Power (i had the toy for it), Robotech (!!!!). Dangard Ace, Starblazers, Space Kateers, Grandizer.....
> 
> I got out of going to church on Sundays because Robotech aired both Saturday and Sunday and I didn't want to miss an episode.



THANK YOU, for remembering Captain Power. I used to LOVE that show (it came on right before Star Trek TNG on Saturdays in my area when I was a kid) but I feel like I'm taking crazy pills because NONE of my friends seem to have ever even heard of it.

It was kinda like Power Rangers before there were Power Rangers, except 100 times more bad-ass.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 5, 2010)

IDLE said:


> Farscape and the Star Treks were my favorites.
> 
> Awesome theme songs. Muppets plus sci-fi, what more could you want?



+ Claudia Black and made up swear words 

What the Frell!?


----------



## x3030150hates (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmm...

The Incredible Hulk
X-Men
Fantastic Four 
Spiderman
Jumanji 
Rockos modern life
AHH Real Monsters
Doug
Rugrats 
Eerie Indiana
Goosebumps
Are You Afraid of The Dark?
Beavis and Butthead
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
There was a show with these Sharks that were kind of like the turtles

Man, I could go on and on and on


----------



## Axel_Blaze (Feb 5, 2010)

Beast Wars
Gundam Wing
Fist of the North Star (hell yeah!)
Dragon Ball Z
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Swat Katz
Rocko's Modern Life
Ren & Stimpy
Hey Arnold!
Doug
Spider-Man
Dexter's Laboratory
Outlaw Star
Beavis & Butthead
Goosebumps


----------



## petrucci_dude (Feb 6, 2010)

After looking through the first 6 pages I couldn't see "Widget"

Didn't anyone else watch that show? lol, that freak little purple alien dude haha.


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 13, 2010)

I started a thread like this about a year ago but it misteriously disappeared...























Then when I was a bit older...









(had such a huge crush on this girl!)








That'll do pig. That'll do.


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Feb 17, 2010)

I loved this one 



this one is old as shit



this one was classic



as shit as the movie


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 17, 2010)

Fuck man! Bobby's World!  I remember that!


----------



## conorreich (Feb 18, 2010)

x3030150hates said:


> There was a show with these Sharks that were kind of like the turtles


wait.... street sharks? 
Street Sharks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 9, 2010)

man, i just saw this thread and it brings back some memories!

star blazers



battle of the planets aka g-force



orig bsg



space 1999



someone needs to do a metal version of the theme song - it would rock!


----------



## maitreyA (Jun 9, 2010)

I didnt take time to look through all the pages, but what about David Lynch's "Twin Peaks"? Epic. Fuckin'. Show!


----------



## synrgy (Jun 9, 2010)

maitreyA said:


> I didnt take time to look through all the pages, but what about David Lynch's "Twin Peaks"? Epic. Fuckin'. Show!



Doesn't make any sense to the average 7 year old, though.

+1 to M.A.S.K and Bobby's World.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 10, 2010)

ed edd & eddy 
DBZ
pokemon
rocko's modern life 
ANGRY BEAVERS
invader zim
AHHHH real monsters
cat dog
reboot 
street sharks
transformers BEAST WARS
are you afraid of the dark
salute your shorts
doug
pete &pete


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jul 31, 2010)

Salute your shorts ftw. I used to love the wonder years, prob. my favortie show of all time.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 1, 2010)

Life Goes On, 

I love that little retard

Oh ya and ALF, and Perfect Strangers


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 1, 2010)

I used to really love watching Candle Cove.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 1, 2010)

i love me some full house


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 1, 2010)

liamliam666 said:


>



oh shit i completely forgot about that dinosaurs show, i just got major deja vu, that show is win


----------



## soundgardener75 (Aug 2, 2010)

Watched a majority of cartoons and anime growing up. A lot of great titles had been mentioned, so here's the rest of mine:

Kid shows:
The Electric Company
Sesame Street (70's/early 80's FTW)

Early anime and cartoons:
Voltez V
Mazinger Z
Daimos
Blackstar
Spiral Zone
Visionaries
Sky Commanders
The Comic Strip (Karate Kat, Mini Monsters, Street Frogs, Tigersharks)

Then there's the action shows:
A-Team
Airwolf
Bionic Woman 
Blue Thunder
The Equalizer
Invisible Man
The Six Million Dollar Man
Spider Man
Wonder Woman (who wouldn't remember that?)

Like the others mentioned too, I can go on and on...


----------



## Explorer (Aug 2, 2010)

In watching newer animes like GitS, I constantly hear echoes from the animated show I watched religiously...







Built by a grief-stricken father in the image of his dead son, sold into circus slavery when he didn't grow like the real boy, rescued by a kindly scientist, and constantly fighting for everyone, in spite of the prejudice leveled against him because he wasn't human. His final sacrifice to save humans affected me deeply. 

Speed Racer, Marine Boy and the Trans-Lux Hercules also were favorites. Hercules was perhaps the most interesting, because he was also capable of mercy, which wasn't a normal attribute for cartoon heros. As the song said, "kindness in his eyes!" 

Live action shows? Land of the Giants, Lost in Space, Gilligan's Island. 

The greatest show? Star Trek. Full of big ideas, this show had me find the Log books in the library, and started me reading science fiction. I now recognize that the show is thinly veiled Greek tragedy. 

I remember being allowed to stay up late and watch a made-for-TV movie, about a stunt pilot who had crashed and lost his limbs. The government paid for him to be rebuilt, but with improved capabilities. I was so happy when the Six Million Dollar Man had further movies, and then it was eventually made into a series. The books have more depth than the shows, of course. Since I already had an interest in the current state of the art in prosthetics (thank you, Smithsonian Institution, for your displays on myoelectric artificial limbs!), this show almost changed the course of my life... if not for one deeper television event.

At one point, a small boy was allowed to stay up late and watch the culmination of what he had been seeing bits of all his life. Three men, taking air and food with them, were locked into a small metal can and sent across a cold and empty sea. Two of them stepped outside in a new land, one which had nothing to sustain them. I watched as the first footstep was taken...






...and, years later, wound up working at Goddard. 

Obviously, all my shows are much older than what most of you list. 

What's interesting to me is how much television changed the dreams of a lot of those in my generation. There were a ton of people who had fallen in love with space due to Star Trek. When even the name of a government spacecraft is changed to that of a fictional starship due to public demand, that shows the power and weight of ideas...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 2, 2010)

Power Rangers
Pokemon
Digimon
Spider
Batman
Dexter's Laboratory
The Fresh Prince Of Belair


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 2, 2010)

Tales From Fat Tulip's Garden.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 2, 2010)

I remember watching quite a bit of this, though in english


----------



## Mr Violence (Aug 2, 2010)

MFB said:


> SWAT Kats





CrushingAnvil said:


> Swatkats



Swat Katz easily had the most metal theme songs I've ever heard:


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anything from the mid nineties nickelodeon was good. After that, I stopped watching cartoons and began watching Star Wars every day, mainly RotJ. Can I list Adult swim's stuff for right now?


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> Swat Katz easily had the most metal theme songs I've ever heard:




Holy hell that show was awesome!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 2, 2010)

The Trapdoor was such a kickass show.

That said, I vaguely remember the last episode of both it and Felix The Cat being completely fucked up, trippy as hell episodes 

Same goes for Rocko's Modern Life... Fuck I loved that show...


----------



## MFB (Aug 2, 2010)

Seriously, SWAT Kats definitely had the most metal theme. They used a high A string for those harmonies for Christ sake!


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## jymellis (Sep 17, 2010)

romper room


----------



## groph (Sep 19, 2010)

My childhood:

Sailor Moon - watched it until my mom put and end to it. Probably a good thing

Pokemon

Uh-Oh! (game show)

Dinosaurs

Johnny Quest

Scooby-Doo

Hey Arnold!

Bump in the Night

Rocko's Modern World

Angry Beavers

Cow & Chicken (show fucking RULED)

Catdog (pretty much Cow and Chicken, same with Weasel and Baboon. Actually I think these three shows were pretty much combined. Nickelodeon had a good formula there.)

Dudley The Dragon (rep to anyone who saw this)

Vidya games:

Gran Turismo/Gran Turismo II
Spyro the Dragon
Ghost Recon
Starcraft
Age of Empires II
Command and Conquer Red Alert


----------



## MFB (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone remember the fucked up, CGI Johnny Quest?

The cartoon ruled, but that thing? Hell no.


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 19, 2010)

Sailor Moon
Powerpuff Girls
Cow and Chicken
Angry Beavers
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Power Rangers
Scooby-Doo
Catdog
Rocko's Modern Life
Invader Zim
Ah! Real Monsters!
The Smurfs
Tom and Jerry
The Pink Panther

and many, many, others. I love cartoons.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 20, 2010)

groph said:


> Dudley The Dragon (rep to anyone who saw this)



Saw it. Question: Was that dragon _supposed_ to be retarded?


----------



## mhickman2 (Sep 20, 2010)

The Andy Griffith Show
Saved by the Bell
SNL
All That
Are You Afraid of the Dark?
Ronin Warriors
Doug
Beavis and Butthead
Southpark

and...then I started playing guitar and stopped watching tv


----------



## thefool (Sep 27, 2010)

fuckin POKEMON
rocko's modern life
doug
monster rancher
digimon
Aaahh!!! real monsters
hey arnold!
kaBlam
scooby doo

all about animation

boy meets world 
growing pains


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Oct 12, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I don't know if I'd call them kid's shows, but some of my favorites included Knight Rider, Home Improvement, and MacGyver.



 The only thing I liked about the original Knight Rider was the car... I was PISSED that they did the new remake with a fucking Rustang! I mean come on now - there ARE guys and shops out there that will turn a new Camaro into a new Firebird...WTF?!?!?!?!  But Home Improvement and MacGyver were the shit!!!



sami said:


> -Then in 1990 when I hit 9th grade, someone let me borrow Fist of the North Star on VHS...



YES!!!! I remember watching that stoned off my ass at my drummer's house after practice. That was AWESOME!!! Especially the part of where home-boy clothes-lines the building and it collapses while the thugs are messing with the girl. THEN like idiots, the thugs decide to go after the guy - DUMB! You DID just see what he did to that building, right???

Other shows I loved as a kid and still love:
-Alf
-Dinosaurs
-Harry & The Hendersons
-Animaniacs
-Pinky & The Brain
-Looney Tunes
-Tom & Jerry
-Scooby Doo
-Beavis & Butthead (Thank GOD for them, as that's where I found out about GOOD & REAL Music!!!)
-Courage The Cowardly Dog
-The Smurfs
-South Park
-(newer, and that it's based off everything in RI...) Family Guy
-(newer)Spongebob Squarepants. Has anyone seen the episode where PANTERA does the background music for it???
-(newer)Malcolm in the middle

-(newer) The Dave Chapelle Show

Then outside of the normal kid-style shows, I was BIG into the following movies:
-Halloween (all EXCEPT III which had nothing to do with Michael Myers)... I had always thought that Michael Myers was bad-ass. He was scary as hell when I was a kid, and the fact of you couldn't kill him made it even scarier!!!
-Maximum Overdrive (Stephen King film w/ Emilio Estevez & Nancy Cartright)... This was my all-time favorite as a kid because of all the trucks that were in it. And what little boy DOESN't love trucks??? I could tell you the make, model and probably what engine was in nearly all of the trucks in that film. Trucks/earth-movers are the other part of my power addiction in addition to hot-rods/street trucks and metal music!!! If it's powerful, I'm all about it!

Outside of these shows and movies, I never really watched much TV... Everything else that was on kind sucked. But i still watch some of these shows when they come on and love every second of it! Funny how you can never fully grow out of being a kid at heart still no matter how old you get!


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Oct 12, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> i love me some full house



...As his avatar is Michael Myers pulling a Wayne Brady - "Is Michael Myers gonna have to choke a bitch?!?!?!?"


----------

